# I miss my cat :(



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm still crying. I put her down a week ago yesterday. I'm am going out of town with a bunch of friends tomorrow, and I don't even feel like going. If it wasn't such a big commitment, I wouldn't even get on the plane  I'm still so sad. My boyfriend called tonight and said "you don't sound excited about the trip"... and I didn't even bother to explain... why bother, I've tried explaining it too many times 

I am in such a depressed mood. I would much rather just stay in all weekend and cry, but I can't, I have to go on this trip 

I miss her so much. I keep thinking she's in a closet or she's at the vet or something, and I need to go get her.

I never thought I'd lose my Jazzy love at 10.5 years, but reality won.

I miss her so much


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to loose a friend.
I think this applies to animals too:

They say... 
it takes a minute to find a special person, 
an hour to appreciate them, 
a Day to love them, 
but then an entire life to forget them.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh Jazzo I wish I could be with you so you could have a shoulder to cry on, when I had to have my cat Lucy put down in November (the day after my birthday) I thought I would never ever get over it. I had her for 12 years and I thought I would see her grow into an old lady, I cried my eyes out for a few weeks after she passed away everytime I thought of her, I didn't go into work for a couple of days. But time does heal the pain and now I don't remember the last months of her life but the time before that when she was happy and healthy. After she passed I wondered if I could have done more for her but in reality I know I did everything I could.

If you want a shoulder to cry on just PM me and I will give you my email address and we can have a chat if you want to. I know what you are going through.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

When Molly got hit by a car last fall it was just a couple months after we had to put Gizzy down. I fell into a terrible depression. I was also going on a trip right after and didn't feel like it. But I went and it made me feel better (which is not a bad thing). 

Look at it this way, and I'm sorry if this is trite, but it's true. If you were suddenly sick or you passed away and your kitty lived on, would you want Jazzy to miss you until getting sick? Because depression is a sickness and it's one you have to work at to overcome.

The relationship of pet and owner might be the best of any, but it comes with disclaimer: WARNING, this _will_ end in heartache. 
But we take it on anyway because the moments or years before we lose them are so precious. And you still have those. Time will help, and you might consider adopting a kitty that needs your love as much as you do. 

When Molly got killed we adopted three kittens that night. I wasn't replacing Molly in my heart, just the void her death left. 

And come to this forum when you're down. We get it.

Good luck, dear. And go on the trip. Allow yourself to have a good time.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I understand how you feel. I felt that way when my doggy Daffy passed away.

But time will take the pain away, but the memories stay. If you need more re-assuring, you can read my thread here in Over The Rainbow Bridge called "Here is a little re-assuring".

If you want you can always send me a PM when you need to. I check my inbox everyday.

I hope that you go on the trip, I'm sure Jazzo would want you to. I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

my heart goes out to you! RIP sweet Jazzy


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks everbody, you are all so kind!! 

I did go on my trip, and I feel alot better... but I still miss her. It's only two weeks today I had to put her down, it feel so much longer.

The emptiness in my place is still very much there. I just keep thinking she's laying around somewhere, it's still so weird that she is gone.

Thank you for all your support. It's nice to know others have the same love for their pets, and can understand our tears when we lost them 

Thank you 

Annie


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

So sorry about the loss of your beloved Jazzy. Oh girrrl, when I lost my furbaby of all furbabies last year I cried so much and was so sad, I thought I'd never get over the loss. The pain and sadness was so deep. That all heals with time - really! And the support I got from wonderful people here cat forum helped me through it more than from my own friends and family. I wish you peace in your heart.


----------

